# Dead geese puzzle wildlife officials in Ohio



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

TOLEDO -- Wildlife officials say dozens of geese have been found dead or seriously ill along Lake Erie in northwest Ohio.










More...


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> Officials say the problem appears concentrated near a Toledo power plant


hmmmmmm. . . .


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

It's probably a virus.


----------

